# Steam in the Blizzard



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Well with the fun winter scenes I have seen on this forum, I thought I would add my two cents worth. we had a bit of a snowfall this weekend. On Friday as it was just getting started, I ran my Number Nine. the snow was cold and dry and actually plowed beautifully. unfortunately my camera was not up to the 10 degree temperatures so I didnt get much footage. I added some scenes from some other snowy days to flesh out a little video. we ended up with between 20 and 30 inches which is really much to much to deal with, so as you can imagine, rail operations have been cutailed.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video! Nice layout!


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Eric, that was awesome! Thanks for sharing. 

Dave


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tome to break out the Rotary


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet. Your RR looks great in the snow.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 

Great video! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric,

You need to enter this video in the SitG Steamie Video Contest. The site keeps truncating the web address when I try entering it - darn!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a different version saved to enter into the Steamie contest...keep an eye out! I too haven't figured out how to actually submit a video...Perhaps I am missing something but I looked pretty hard yesterday and tried a few links. 

Alan-- I think we would need all your cab forwards working together to get through today! we should have built some snow sheds!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric

Those were the days....wish I still had the ability to maintain a garden railway. I really was impressed not only by the video but also operations of two steam engines with trackage that seems to do well throughout the seasons.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I do cheat with the operations. I only have one transmitter and all my locos are set up the same way. so when run together the all pull the same direction at the same time...more or less and seem to play well together!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 11 Feb 2013 08:22 AM 
I have a different version saved to enter into the Steamie contest...keep an eye out! I too haven't figured out how to actually submit a video...Perhaps I am missing something but I looked pretty hard yesterday and tried a few links. 

Alan-- I think we would need all your cab forwards working together to get through today! we should have built some snow sheds!

Make sure you do not publickly publish the video you want to enter in contest. It needs to be private. At least that is the way I understand it to be.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I did understand that too and you are seeing a lesser video here...I had some real fun with the contest video...I hope i can figure out how to submit it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric

Contact Scot here on MLS if you are having a problem.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Charles, It seemed Scott fixed it with out me contacting him...I submitted it easily today.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Make sure you do not publickly publish the video you want to enter in contest. It needs to be private. 

Let me make a minor clarification. The video needs to be set to where only "those who have the link" can see it. For YouTube this means you select the "unlisted" option and then send the youtube id# on the entry form. SitG will then add that link to their Video entry page and then the general public can view it via the SitG site only. These "unlisted" or "link only" permissions vary in terminology between hosting sites. Setting to "private" in YouTube means that only the person who has a login to their "channel" can see it or received a personal e-mail from the owner to view it, so that setting will not work. Hope this helps. 

In any case, SitG will work with the submitting "Directors" to ensure that the settings are ready for prime time. 

Scott


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I figured that might be the case and have changed the setting on the submitted video to "unlisted".


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, Eric. It looks like the "light and fluffy" got more like wet cement as the storm continued... 


The steamers sure have great "pushing" power....


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Eric, 
Great Video! Thanks for posting. And I thought it was cold here in No. California this winter at 30 degrees. I really like your railroad and the Maine 2-Footer theme. 
Ric


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric,

That is truely a fantastic video. I kind of reminds me of the Masterpiece Mystery version of Murder on the Orient Express[/b]. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Very good shots. We are hopping for an early Spring, but expect a large storm today.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I hand shoveled out the line yesterday...it was warm enough that I could do it, but there was some ice left and I still cannot run. More snow is due on Sunday...it might be a while yet...


----------

